# CZN - Corazon Mining



## Joe Blow (23 June 2010)

Corazon Mining Limited (CZN) was formerly known as Xanadu Resources (XNU). The Group's principal activity is exploration of base metals. CZN has exploration projects in Western Australia and New South Wales. In Western Australia the Group's key project is Quartz Circle, which is situated in the eastern portion of the Pilbara Craton. Other projects in Western Australia include Walgidee Hills, Nookanbah and Napier Downs all within the Canning Basin, between the Pilbara and Kimberly regions in Western Australia. In New South Wales it has projects in two regions; the Gulf Creek project north of Tamworth in the New England Fold belt, and Yanco Glen, Wertago and Mount Dering to the north and northeast of Broken Hill.


----------



## dahussla (29 April 2011)

any Info??

updates???


----------



## dahussla (26 May 2011)

A report I found on tuesday.


Corazon Mining (ASX: CZN) has intersected an extensive 23 metre sulphide breccia below the current resource at the Lynn Lake Nickel Sulphide Project in Manitoba, Canada.

The intercept from drilling at 731.25 metres down hole showed visible nickel and copper sulphides and may constitute a new zone of massive breccia as mined at the historic EL Mine. Processing and assaying of core is in progress.

Corazon expects to complete the current hole by early next month with assays and down hole geophysics results by early July.

The company has planned to drill to a depth of 1,250 metres providing for down hole geophysics and additional drilling. 

Earlier this month, Corazon defined additional nickel sulphide mineralisation at Lynn Lake.

Highlights from early May include:

- 9.07 metres at 0.81% nickel, 0.53% copper and 0.016% cobalt from 14 metres; and
- 6.00 metres at 0.64% nickel, 0.61% copper and 0.016% cobalt from 78 metres.

Corazon also reported in early May that extension drilling at the EL Deposit is continuing, with nickel sulphides intersected.

Corazon recently established an initial inferred resource at the EL Mine of 1.8 million tonnes (Mt) at 1.0% nickel (Ni) Equivalent.

Drilling of extensions to the mineralisation are expected to add to the EL Mine resource. The EL Deposit has been mined to 210 metres below surface and has a resource defined to 600 metres below surface. 

Lynn Lake is Canada’s third largest nickel mining region, which produced 22 million tonnes of nickel/copper/cobalt ore between 1953 and 1976, with only minimal exploration in the region since.

The EL Mine had the highest grade deposit in the Lynn Lake district and produced 1.9 million tonnes at 2.5% nickel and 1.15% copper until it closed in 1976.

The area is well serviced with mining infrastructure and support, offering rapid development potential.

The Thompson Nickel Refinery is located 320 kilometres from the project and is accessible by all weather roads.


----------



## springhill (31 July 2012)

MC - $4m
SP - 3c
Shares - 137m
Options - 48m
Cash - $846k

● Current phase of exploration drilling at EL Deposit completed and all assays received
● Nickel-copper sulphide breccia defined over 220 vertical metres , from 720m below surface, open at depth with the deepest intercept returning higher grade intercepts of:
3.9m @ 2.8%Ni, 0.2%Cu & 0.07%Co from 773.9m
11.0m @ 2.3%Ni, 1.0%Cu & 0.06%Co from 784.9m
11.5m @ 2.4%Ni, 0.8%Cu & 0.06%Co from 807.2m
● New zone of nickel-copper sulphide mineralisation discovered ~50 metres east of the sulphide breccia provides additional target. Results include:
51m @ 0.8% Ni, 0.5% Cu and 0.02% Co from 670m
●Drilling to date has successfully intersected sulphide mineralisation to a depth of approximately 820 metres below surface, over a vertical extent of 120 metres from about 700 metres below surface (Figure1). The deepest intercept to date is from hole CRZ012, which returned:
44.8m @ 1.6%Ni, 0.7%Cu & 0.04%Co from 773.9m

● Discovery identifies the southeastern margin of the intrusion as an additional priority target
● C$3M exploration earn-in commitment achieved for Lynn Lake Project

The mineralisation is fault bounded and has opened up the southeast margin of the intrusion as a prospective exploration target, with individual results ranging up to 3.5% (1m) nickel and 6.3% (0.6m) copper.
Higher grade zones of both primary and remobilized massive sulphide included:
4.0m @ 1.8%Ni, 0.7% Cu & 0.05% Co from 679m
2.8m @ 1.7%Ni, 2.0% Cu & 0.05% Co from 687m
2.0m @ 2.5%Ni, 1.1% Cu & 0.06% Co from 728m

Corazon remains committed to the Lynn Lake nickel-copper project and believes there is good potential to re-establish mining at Lynn Lake with improved metal prices. The Company has one of the largest land holdings in the Lynn Lake district, an area that displays a rich metal endowment and is prospective for both base and precious metal deposits. Additional mineral properties are currently under review in the district and include base and precious metal deposits that could add incremental value to the Lynn Lake Project.


----------



## springhill (4 September 2012)

*Corazon Acquires Canadian Gold Project*

● Corazon secures option over Beaucage Lake gold project near its Lynn Lake nickel-copper project in Canada
● Past exploration defines extensive high-tenor gold mineralisation over 8km strike, with multiple geochemical and geophysical targets yet to be drill tested
● Surface samples up to 1,811g/t gold & 3,805ppm molybdenum, with a best drill intersection of 2m @ 11.9g/t gold
● Limited exploration completed in region since the early 1990’s
● Company to commence immediate collation of old exploration data and work on defining modern exploration techniques suitable for target generation


----------



## papatee (6 September 2012)

Hey Joe - shouldn't this thread be in the Stocks A-H section rather than here in the Q-Z list?


----------



## Anmar (19 July 2013)

Corazon Mining Limited (ASX: CZN) (“Corazon” or “the Company”) is pleased to announce the intersection of a broad zone of sulphide mineralisation, including massive sulphide, in drilling at the Company’s Top Up Rise Project (“TUR”) in the Gibson Desert region of Western Australia.

- - - Updated - - -



Anmar said:


> Corazon Mining Limited (ASX: CZN) (“Corazon” or “the Company”) is pleased to announce the intersection of a broad zone of sulphide mineralisation, including massive sulphide, in drilling at the Company’s Top Up Rise Project (“TUR”) in the Gibson Desert region of Western Australia.




The Stock has risen $0.068   +0.041    +151.85 % by midday


----------



## pixel (23 August 2017)

I just noticed the breakout. Wish I'd seen it yesterday 
Something is definitely cooking, and I'm happy to have bought some before the breakout.


----------



## pixel (25 August 2017)

next resistance under attack. I'm buying






Note: Break-away gaps can remain open for a considerable time. Still, it's important to have a Plan B if the worm turns sooner.


----------



## greggles (17 May 2018)

Corazon Mining has completed Phase 3 metallurgical testwork at the Mount Gilmore Cobalt-Copper-Gold Project in New South Wales, which has delivered a high grade cobalt concentrate with the potential to supply the emerging global battery technology sector. 

A concentrate of up to 7.38% Co was produced from conventional flotation with concentrate masses of only 3% to 11% of initial mass feed, indicating potential for smaller and lower cost downstream processing requirements. Downstream processing via pressure oxidation (POX) of lower-grade concentrate produced excellent results with similar results expected for higher-grade concentrates.

Ongoing exploration activities are currently focused on expanding and defining the cobalt mineralised footprint at the Mt Gilmore Project with drilling proposed for mid-year.

Share price is up 25% today to 1.3c. While today's news is good news, CZN needs more of it if its share price is to continue moving north. It would be helpful if they were able to confirm the resource at Mt. Gilmore in the near future to give the market a little more confidence.


----------

